# Weyermann Malts



## neonmeate (22/10/04)

Howdy,
I put a post up about this yesterday but it disappeared?! odd. anyway, was wondering whether anyone knows if there's a source for Weyermann pils, vienna, munich malts anymore. They seem to have been replaced by Hoepfner at a couple of stores - I like the Hoepfner too but Weyermann was just amazing, specially the Dark Munich. Does anyone know where/if i can get it?
ta


----------



## Doc (22/10/04)

neon,

There were some lost posts last night when Dane was working on the DB.

As for Weyermann malts Dave at Brew Goliath has some. I'm sure Gerard from Northern Districts Brewing can get it too if you just ask.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wessmith (22/10/04)

Weyermann malts are all still available as are many of the Hoepfner malts. Just ask your local HBS to contact Malt Craft.

Wes


----------



## Jovial_Monk (22/10/04)

hmmmm I got Cara Dunkel instead of CaraMunich I & III, was told no Weyermanns malts left???

You can supply CM I&III?

Jovial Monk


----------



## GOLIATH (23/10/04)

I have Carared, CaraAroma, Carapils, CaraAmber. Caramunich type 2. Carafa spezial type 1 AND 2.

Regards
Dave


----------



## neonmeate (25/10/04)

thanks for the replies fellers


----------

